# great site if you already didn't know



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey i just wanted to turn you guys onto a great duck hunting site...ohiowaterfowler.com. It would be a lot better if the forum was set up in this format and it has tons of adds (not popups) but the guys seem top notch...not the hill jack sky busters you see all too often in the marsh. alot of them fish as well so we could recruit some new members. Good luck during the second split...and pray for open water.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I check them out often.


----------

